

Show HN: Interactive Minard-Chart (Napoleon's Russian Campaign, 1812-1813) - masswerk
http://www.masswerk.at/minard/

======
toolio64
I knew I've seen that chart somewhere. Apparently one of one the first
infographics ever made ... according to OkTrends.

(src: [http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/10-charts-about-
sex/](http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/10-charts-about-sex/))

~~~
masswerk
Minard's famous chart is commonly regarded as the earliest example of a flow
map.

